# IQAI - Iq-Ai Ltd



## RobL (24 November 2020)

Descending triangle breakouts heading north like $IQAI with reasonable volume tend to climb quickly. Iq-Ai Ltd is listed on the LSE. My first target is GBp22.01.


----------

